# The dreaded no-sit!!



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

She looked very cute to me, even with the couple of no sits. 
But I have to say she does not look like a "hardened criminal" at all to me!!! :doh:


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

"But I have to say she does not look like a "hardened criminal" at all to me!!!" [/QUOTE:doh:]
LOL That is because you are neither a duck, a stick of butter, or a squeeky toy!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

wakemup said:


> LOL That is because you are neither a duck, a stick of butter, or a squeeky toy!



Well I would melt just like a stick of butter looking into those eyes!! :bowl:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

What a cutey pie... I think she looks totally sweet too!
Congrats !


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

She looks great and very cute!

Also, I think she is due a congrats! I heard the good news from Pat a few weekends ago!!!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, I love her to pieces. Of course she is cute, Sammydog, she is related to your Mira!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I knew that! I looked up more about her when Pat told me, she is a doll!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sooooo very cute!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

simply adorable! great job, sits or not.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What an adorable girl! Sits or no sits  Thank you for sharing this video.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to Ziva on her new CD title. Now, the fun begins with jumps, retrieves and articles. She looked great in the video.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think she looks so cute! I'll bet after four days of shows she was a bit tired, hence the no sits. She reminds me of my girl Brandy when she was young.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know Ziva's littermate Party! Party likes to live up to his name LOL. Sheryl and I both showed our boys in wild card novice this summer and Party jumped up during the figure 8 and ripped the armband right off her arm. A dog that rivals Flip in the naughtiness department! Sheryl and I practiced many stays together outside the ring together when we found out the two of them would be in the line up right next to each other.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I have met Party as well. I think he takes more after his bad uncle Tater!


----------

